
Integer Factorization - subhendra
https://www.slideshare.net/SubhendraBasu3/a-method-for-factorizing-arbitrary-length-integers-in-real-time
======
schoen
These slides did not appear to explain any techniques of integer
factorization, even though the file title is "a method for factorizing
arbitrary length integers in real time".

If you have such a method, you could instantly gain tons of credibility and
notoriety by factoring, say, RSA-896.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_numbers#RSA-896](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_numbers#RSA-896)

If you can't, maybe you don't actually have a method for factorizing
arbitrary-length integers in real time.

~~~
gus_massa
This account "subhendra" is the alternative account of "bosons". He have
submitted a similar work multiple times. A few times ColinWright actually read
the submission and wrote a thoughtfully reply. for example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9990371)
More
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ColinWright%20integer%20factor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ColinWright%20integer%20factorization&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

He agrees with you that this is not good and that if the algorithm is good it
would be easy to prove it factorizing one of the unsolved RSA numbers.

I only skimmed the previous submissions one or two times. It looks like
nonsense. Some rules that may work in some cases, when it's easy to factorize
the number.

~~~
schoen
I'm afraid I have this experience quite a lot because I answer the e-mail for

[https://www.eff.org/awards/coop](https://www.eff.org/awards/coop)

(which is about primality testing rather than factorization)

~~~
gus_massa
(I'll repost an old comment of me, with minor changes.)

It can be worse. A few years ago (10?) here in Argentina there was a epidemic
of "engineers that solved the Goldbach conjecture". A few (maybe 5?) of my
math Ph.d. students friends had each one his/her own engineer with a different
unrelated proof.

The histories where all different, but generally it was a long (100 pages)
proof that was tangled up and not very clear. So the math Ph.d. student and
the engineer meet weekly for one year to try to understand the proof. It was
very painful because they have to understand which part was only unclear or
has only small gaps, and which parts had errors that were impossible to fix.
And then they had to explain that to the engineer, that were happy to had
solved the conjecture.

Factorization is "easy" to test with the RSA challenges or a similar numbers.
Primality also is "easy" to test. But there is no "easy" test for Goldbach.
You must read the complete proof. (Perhaps you can try to convince them to
give a small proof of the weak Goldbach conjecture???)

